# Let's Clear Up Some Lies You've Been Told About Vaginas



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good read... 

Let's Clear Up Some Lies You've Been Told About VaginasÂ*|Â*Jenny Block


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Not on that list: vaginas don't "stretch out". If a vagina is "loose" (assuming it isn't due to physical damage) its owner can improve muscle tone via Kegel exercises. (These are great for men too.)


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

I like how some who have commented on the original article are blaming men. Written by a woman... nice.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

My ex girlfriend was .. Too short. I couldn't go in all the way because I would hit a wall and cause her pain:sad:
I think it's because she was 5'1
I did not expect that to ever be a problem and it wasn't with my previous partners. Is this a normal problem for short girls?


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

carlaviii said:


> Not on that list: vaginas don't "stretch out". If a vagina is "loose" (assuming it isn't due to physical damage) its owner can improve muscle tone via Kegel exercises. (These are great for men too.)


But.. Childbirth :/ does that somehow NOT stretch it out?


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> My ex girlfriend was .. Too short. I couldn't go in all the way because I would hit a wall and cause her pain:sad:
> I think it's because she was 5'1
> I did not expect that to ever be a problem and it wasn't with my previous partners. Is this a normal problem for short girls?


Interestingly, my current SO and I used to have this problem. But it was mostly due to the fact that he's a selfish asshole who doesn't like to do foreplay and just wants to jump right in, expecting my body to automatically follow his. But, when I finally managed to get him to focus on my body (for once), and he managed to turn me on properly, it was like the sky opened up with all the possibilities that we couldn't do before.

Also, there is something else that could help, too. 

Trojan™ Lubricants | Arouses & Intensifies

This lubricant is fucking amazing and if you're ever experiencing trouble with a girl and her wall, please, please consider getting this.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> But.. Childbirth :/ does that somehow NOT stretch it out?


The Rare Truth About "Tight" and "Loose" Women | Psychology Today


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

THIS. THIS x100000.

Also sharing an interesting article about the potential locations of the uterus and how they impact sex.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> My ex girlfriend was .. Too short. I couldn't go in all the way because I would hit a wall and cause her pain:sad:
> I think it's because she was 5'1
> I did not expect that to ever be a problem and it wasn't with my previous partners. Is this a normal problem for short girls?


i think short girls are more likely to have shorter vaginas. 

I think there is no correlation between skinny/fat or tall/short as to how tight they are. 

kegals do work.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> The Rare Truth About "Tight" and "Loose" Women | Psychology Today



all true. i had a friend who clamied she did sets of 50 whenever she thought of it. apparently she thought of it 100 times per day.

Her inside grip was stronger than my fist.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> My ex girlfriend was .. Too short. I couldn't go in all the way because I would hit a wall and cause her pain:sad:
> I think it's because she was 5'1
> I did not expect that to ever be a problem and it wasn't with my previous partners. Is this a normal problem for short girls?


You're basically attempting to place bread into an oven that hasn't been preheated, aka you're not warming her up sufficiently.
The average woman requires at least a half hour of foreplay to become fully aroused. During arousal her vagina becomes adequately lubricated, elongated & her cervix will tilt back somewhat. She can experiment tilting her pelvis to find a more comfortable position, a pillow under the small of her back may allow you to thrust under the tip of the cervix rather than pounding against it.

good luck


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> My ex girlfriend was .. Too short. I couldn't go in all the way because I would hit a wall and cause her pain:sad:
> I think it's because she was 5'1
> I did not expect that to ever be a problem and it wasn't with my previous partners. Is this a normal problem for short girls?



I am 5'2

Anyways I think she just hasn't had her cervix pounded enough. At a certain point it feels good but she has to be really aroused on her clitoris and or her erogenous Gräfenberg spot. She has to be stimulated in one of those areas or her vulva moist or stimulated in touch and sense (throbbing) for extra penetrating thrusts in those areas to feel good.

Its not because she is short is what I am trying to say. Its because she was not stimulated enough in those areas for it to be a maximum stimulation or an enhancement to the sex. If she were stimulated in the areas it might make her jump a bit but it "hurts sooooooo good" because its like a muffling echoing effect of the sensory spots being hit.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You're basically attempting to place bread into an over that hasn't been preheated, aka you're not warming her up sufficiently.
> The average woman requires at least a half hour of foreplay to become fully aroused. During arousal her vagina becomes adequately lubricated, elongated & her cervix will tilt back somewhat. She can experiment tilting her pelvis to find a comfortable position, a pillow under the small of her back may allow you to thrust under the tip of the cervix rather than pounding against it.
> 
> good luck



funny i hadn't even seen your answer when i stated mine 
@AnonymouMaleSapien exactly what he said!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Cinnamon83 said:


> funny i hadn't even seen your answer when i stated mine
> @_AnonymouMaleSapien_ exactly what he said!


Yours is better but sometimes it's good to have a perspective from both sexes.
I like your "make it hurt so good" attitude, goes well with the "gotta promise not to stop when I say when" theme.

I still like the ball alternative rather than duct tape across your pretty lips.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't get over the article she's referencing in the one I linked. That chick must have major insecurities about the smell and taste of her bits if she does all that...and for what, to make it smell and taste like shoulder? Wtf?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Enfpleasantly said:


> I can't get over the article she's referencing in the one I linked. That chick must have major insecurities about the smell and taste of her bits if she does all that...and for what, to make it smell and taste like shoulder? Wtf?


Yeah I thought that was odd too.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I am 5'2
> 
> Anyways I think she just hasn't had her cervix pounded enough. At a certain point it feels good .


I was married for 15 years to a lady who is 5'0". She did not like her cervix pounded the first 5 minutes, after 30 minutes, after 60 minutes, after 120 minutes, after 180 minutes, after 240 minutes. She did not like it teh first time we had sex, she did not like it the 300th time we had sex, she did not like it anywhere in the middle of any of that. 

I think it is fair to say She did not like her cervix pounded. 

I have dated some women who did like her cervix pounded. I have dated some women who do not like it.
I have dated some women who liked to be on top, and rub their cervix around on the end of my pecker. Hell, I've dated a LOT of women who liked that. They control the depth, the angle, the wiggle, etc.

Kama Sutra talks about doves and mares and elephants. Implicit is they are different sizes, and a good match puts the right sized lady with the right sized guy.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Meh yeah of course everyone likes different things. Never really argued that.

That said I am saying its something that generally isn't just an automatic it usually is something people acquire a taste for after warm up when they do like it.

I really do not dispute that people like different things. I usually emphasize frequent on here that theres different flavors for different folks.

I do dispute the logic that someone not liking something simply on the basis they are short is non sense. 

And was simply stating that resolving to that alone is pointless. 

I most certainly do not think everyone is going to like it. I am suggesting tho that it is an acquired thing and when it applies to people that like it, it does have to do with everything involved, not fucking height alone.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Enfpleasantly said:


> I can't get over the article she's referencing in the one I linked. That chick must have major insecurities about the smell and taste of her bits if she does all that...and for what, to make it smell and taste like shoulder? Wtf?


I believe a woman's vagina very likely possesses an aphrodisiac quality, a hot wet vagina is akin to a sweet juicy peach.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm straight.... But the idea of eating [email protected]@@ grosses me out.. :/
I don't really like a lot of foreplay. It's.. Boring.
Maybe sex and relationships just aren't for me lol.. :')... Now do I use a knife, pills or.. Hmmm I could just keep suffering to the bitter end the natural way


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

TheOwl said:


> Going off of my lack of reciprocated oral and the recent discussions about public hair, I have another question.
> Would it be selfish of him to ask me to shave, if that's his general preference? I do not give any f***s about having pubic hair in my mouth or a big bush in my face (it's soft!), but I understand that the majority of people might find that gross...
> I asked him _not_ to shave, because that's _my_ general preference, but thinking back, that might have been out of line of me to ask my boyfriend to change something about his appearance.


Mmmmn, I don't necessarily see a problem with him asking you to shave down there, if that's his general preference, as long as you want to do it, too? And even if you didn't want to, giving up little things like that really isn't much of a bother. Plus, you could easily make it a trade off of you shaving your vag if he'll eat it. That is of course, if you don't like doing it. I, personally, like to have mine shaved as I just can't stand pubic hair in the least bit. Also, does he like to shave his pubes? If he doesn't, then I don't see the problem with wanting him to not shave them off if he doesn't do it to begin with. But if he does, then that's something you should discuss with him.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

bubblePOP said:


> Mmmmn, I don't necessarily see a problem with him asking you to shave down there, if that's his general preference, as long as you want to do it, too? And even if you didn't want to, giving up little things like that really isn't much of a bother. Plus, you could easily make it a trade off of you shaving your vag if he'll eat it. That is of course, if you don't like doing it. I, personally, like to have mine shaved as I just can't stand pubic hair in the least bit. Also, does he like to shave his pubes? If he doesn't, then I don't see the problem with wanting him to not shave them off if he doesn't do it to begin with. But if he does, then that's something you should discuss with him.


He used to shave, and I didn't like it. I think he actually prefers to shave himself. After I realized that was kind of a shallow request, I basically told him, "but if you really want to shave, then shave. I don't mind". 
He's never seen me with hair down there, but I have sensitive skin and it's getting old shaving every day. I know he doesn't like hair, though (not that he's ever been with a woman with pubic hair, considering he's never been with a woman who wasn't me).


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

TheOwl said:


> He used to shave, and I didn't like it. I think he actually prefers to shave himself.
> He's never seen me with hair down there, but I have sensitive skin and it's getting old shaving every day. I know he doesn't like hair, though.


There are plenty of lotions and creams and gels you can use to help the sensitivity. Mine is extremely sensitive, and as long as I use the after-shave gel bump stuff that I've found (I can't think of the name of it right now and I'm too lazy to go into the bathroom), I don't have any problems. Also, have you tried waxing? I know there are a lot of horror stories, but it really isn't bad at all. It hurts the first few times you do it, or if you stopped getting it done for a while (for a while I couldn't afford it so I went like a year or so without getting it waxed), but a whole month with no hair, and no worrying about it? It's really nice. c:


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

bubblePOP said:


> There are plenty of lotions and creams and gels you can use to help the sensitivity. Mine is extremely sensitive, and as long as I use the after-shave gel bump stuff that I've found (I can't think of the name of it right now and I'm too lazy to go into the bathroom), I don't have any problems. Also, have you tried waxing? I know there are a lot of horror stories, but it really isn't bad at all. It hurts the first few times you do it, or if you stopped getting it done for a while (for a while I couldn't afford it so I went like a year or so without getting it waxed), but a whole month with no hair, and no worrying about it? It's really nice. c:


I don't think a gel would help with cysts, which is my main problem. 
Waxing probably would, though. I'll take that into consideration, but I've never been able to grow my hair long enough to wax it. I've plucked my bikini line before to avoid cysts - I don't think waxing could be any more painful than that lol.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

TheOwl said:


> I don't think a gel would help with cysts, which is my main problem.
> Waxing probably would, though. I'll take that into consideration, but I've never been able to grow my hair long enough to wax it. I've plucked my bikini line before to avoid cysts - I don't think waxing could be any more painful than that lol.


Well, I'm sure if you find a waxing specialist and talk to them about it, I'm sure they can figure something out with you. My hairs don't really get that long before I get them waxed again, but I don't also know your definition of long, either. xD Also, I think they're starting to do threading down there, too, but I wouldn't really try that. I hate threading.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

if you cant handle pubic hair on a women youre probably not old enough nore mature enough to have sex in the first place.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

TheOwl said:


> We've been dating for 2 years, I know his family really well, and he refused to have sex with me for the first year. That's why I doubt he's using me, at least for sex.


If you're happy, I wish you all the best & hope you're blessed for many years to come.


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> My ex girlfriend was .. Too short. I couldn't go in all the way because I would hit a wall and cause her pain:sad:
> I think it's because she was 5'1
> I did not expect that to ever be a problem and it wasn't with my previous partners. Is this a normal problem for short girls?


Was she fully aroused? I'm of average height, but have been told by a doctor that I have a short vagina. Other sources say that the vagina widens when aroused.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

loving2011 said:


> Was she fully aroused? I'm of average height, but have been told by a doctor that I have a short vagina. Other sources say that the vagina widens when aroused.


Nah not enough foreplay


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Nah not enough foreplay


I got the same issue. If there's not enough foreplay, it's closed for business down there.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> I'm straight.... But the idea of eating [email protected]@@ grosses me out.. :/
> I don't really like a lot of foreplay. It's.. Boring.


Foreplay, boring... doesn't sound like the words of someone who is even into the experience to begin with



> I gots clinical depressions . The reward system in my brain is broke. I have no purpose in life. Sex is just another drug that isn't worth the effort . If I had courage to end it I would


Yeah, that makes sense then.^^;


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> Because they do other things, like fingering?
> 
> Also, it's not like it's difficult or disgusting or a chore for me to go down on him. While he thinks pussies are alien looking, I don't feel that way about dick.


 I had a lover that didn't go down on me, but fingered me better than anyone.


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I am 5'2
> 
> Anyways I think she just hasn't had her cervix pounded enough. At a certain point it feels good but she has to be really aroused on her clitoris and or her erogenous Gräfenberg spot. She has to be stimulated in one of those areas or her vulva moist or stimulated in touch and sense (throbbing) for extra penetrating thrusts in those areas to feel good.
> 
> Its not because she is short is what I am trying to say. Its because she was not stimulated enough in those areas for it to be a maximum stimulation or an enhancement to the sex. If she were stimulated in the areas it might make her jump a bit but it "hurts sooooooo good" because its like a muffling echoing effect of the sensory spots being hit.


You are a smart lady. I feel so relieved when I meet other women and men that understand the physiological arousal of a woman. A woman's vagina isn't as simple as a man getting erect. Getting wet is one thing, but your vagina has to be relaxed and stimulated enough to allow full entry.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

I mean if you wanted to tell us you are loose, there were better ways.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I mean if you wanted to tell us you are loose, there were better ways.


The article is about not needing to scrub twice a day, shove yogurt up there, or change your diet in order to have a perfect vagina. It's about women allowing their vaginas to be vaginas instead of trying to make them taste like bubblegum and froyo. You read it, right?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I mean if you wanted to tell us you are loose, there were better ways.


That is a pretty good way to tell everyone you are small.........


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> The article is about not needing to scrub twice a day, shove yogurt up there, or change your diet in order to have a perfect vagina. It's about women allowing their vaginas to be vaginas instead of trying to make them taste like bubblegum and froyo. You read it, right?


I was trying to quote one of the responses, but the perc app doesn't work that well (so it turned into a non-sequitor).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I liked this quote from that article "Your pussy is perfect. It looks perfect. It smells perfect. And it can cause you to feel perfectly wonderful things."


This one is curious, but I wonder how they selected their taste testers because I never received an invitation. _"Did you know that vegetarians have been proven to have better tasting secretions than meat eaters?!"_"I'd love to see that study, if it's a blind, peer-reviewed, scientific one. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

Was that study sponsored by PETA?


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I liked this quote from that article "Your pussy is perfect. It looks perfect. It smells perfect. And it can cause you to feel perfectly wonderful things."
> 
> 
> This one is curious, but I wonder how they selected their taste testers because I never received an invitation. _"Did you know that vegetarians have been proven to have better tasting secretions than meat eaters?!"_"I'd love to see that study, if it's a blind, peer-reviewed, scientific one. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
> ...


This is probably weird, but I've tasted myself before and after becoming vegetarian. No notable difference. Although, I think cum tastes different depending on the day (may have something to do with diet. I don't know).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish that I could take back all my comments from this thread.
Gotta stay away from the S&R threads.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Not true for all women. I've heard and read some guys say their partners didn't feel 'different' after giving birth at all.


After about the late twenties, giving birth typically permanently stretches the vagina.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> After about the late twenties, giving birth typically permanently stretches the vagina.


Source for that apparent scientific fact?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Giving birth to a child doesn't typically cause the woman's vagina to suffer long lasting effects.

However, giving birth to 3 children (successive single fetus births) within 30-36 months time is generally rough on a woman's body & vaginal muscle tissue doesn't always go back to it's pre-pregnancy tone/condition.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> I was told vaginas were wormholes to other dimensions and babies come from that dimension.


Any confirm this?


----------

